# Pseudoscorpoin



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&amp;biw=1007&amp;bih=632&amp;q=pseudoscorpion&amp;bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&amp;wrapid=tlif130142391889010&amp;um=1&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;source=og&amp;sa=N&amp;tab=wi

Friend of mine has been finding these in her roach bins! Wonder if they are worth anything?


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bugs in cyberspace has them for sale, they eat springtails. I thought about getting a culture, but decided against it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2011)

Really, how interesting I find them. What would u use them for? cause they are tiny, right?


----------



## myzticalboi (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow those little are pretty interesting!


----------



## Orin (Mar 29, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&amp;biw=1007&amp;bih=632&amp;q=pseudoscorpion&amp;bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&amp;wrapid=tlif130142391889010&amp;um=1&amp;ie=UTF-8&amp;source=og&amp;sa=N&amp;tab=wi
> 
> Friend of mine has been finding these in her roach bins! Wonder if they are worth anything?


I'd be interested in getting some. Can she find a dozen or more? I have some interesting items for trade.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2011)

I will ask her, I told her before in the afternoon to try and gather some up.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 29, 2011)

They're good for controlling mites in large numbers, and most species look cool!


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2011)

Never heard of them. They do look like death to mites though.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think that I have found them in old books, and I have found a different kind under some pine tree bark. I was afraid of them when I found them in the tree, years ago. I thought that they were baby scorpions. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 30, 2011)

yea, who would know, could be weird spider or scorpion, something for everyone!

ps Orin, she can't find any more, but if that changes , I will let you know!


----------

